# Black Background for tank?



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Hi guys, wat do you guys use to make the tank background black?
except for black posters..?


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Japes' guide to applying 'vinyl' backgrounds - MonsterFishKeepers.com

this is an amazing guide, and if you've seen his photos you know that his method works flawlessly

i also think that this method is the best because if you decide to paint it, it can a pain to remove the paint and you may end up scratching the tank


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

My background is blue but I used spray paint. Would work the same for black. As was said, removing it could be a pain


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You can use black roll-on paint or you can also use Krylon Fusion spray paint on the outside back wall. The Krylon Fusion will bond better to the glass though.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

black garbage bag works.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

You can go to any sign shop and get the black vinyl decal material which works or you could get vinyl material that clings to glass that is easily removable. I can't remember which is more expensive. On my big tank, I just used flat black latex paint.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

curious question...(if i may),

Blue backgrounds looks nice to me, but just curious why you guys decide to go with a single colour background in your tanks instead of a picture poster background?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

hi-revs said:


> curious question...(if i may),
> 
> Blue backgrounds looks nice to me, but just curious why you guys decide to go with a single colour background in your tanks instead of a picture poster background?


For me it's because I find paint looks a thousand times better than posters. No reflections, water doesn't get stuck in between the poster and the glass, etc...

I suppose one could try and paint a picture, but I'd rather not myself.


----------

